# Stbxw is jealus



## Kapla| (Jul 4, 2012)

I caught my wife in a ea and she said she doesnt want to work it out so we r getting a d. But now i started talking to a girl and decided to go see her she flips ou texts her and treats me like i did something wrong. Is this normal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Of course. She f'd with you when she had the EA. It's a typical cake eater response to get mad at YOU when you actually find a better chick.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Very normal. 

Enjoy it.


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

yep totally normal,my ex wife did it when she was living with another man---go figure.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Is this a revenge affair?


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

lordmayhem said:


> Is this a revenge affair?


stolen right out of my mouth!:iagree:


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

It is not revenge if they are getting a D


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

A girl friend dumped me. When, several years later, I started going out with the woman who became my wife (unbeknown to me they were friends dating back to school days) my ex became very jealous.

She was whining to a mutual friend about this (the woman who set us up on a blind date) and our mutual friend said: "For God's sake! You dumped Matt! It was years ago! You didn't go out for all that long! Get over it! Or don't you want him to be happy?"


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Completely ignore her, look at her as she was a ghost.
At most standard "I'm sorry you feel this way".
She cheated, she refused to R, you are divorcing, she's insane. Typical.


----------



## DiegoQuin (Aug 14, 2012)

I started going out with the woman who became my wife


----------

